# Suche Grafikprogramm



## Spieleguru (22. April 2008)

Hi, 
ich suche ein gutet grafikprogramm, mit dem man bilder für browsergames erstellen kann... womit die sehr leicht geht mit teils vorlagen etc.
die meisen bilder sind um ressourcen was man im täglichen leben braucht 
ich weiß das soetwas gibt, wie auch für ogame templates...

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

MfG

//edit: es darf auch komerziell sein, aber ich brauch bilder, die nicht urheberechtlich geschützt sind  (was eigentlich klar sein sollte)


----------



## akrite (22. April 2008)

...vielleicht liegt es ja an der vielen Sonne der letzten Tage, aber was verstehst Du unter Bilder für Browsergames ? Ich nehme an, Du suchst keine Bildbearbeitungstools àla Photoshop sondern Grafiktools wie Fireworks, Freehand, Illustrator oder Gimp (OpenSource) ? Mit welchem Prg. willst Du denn das "Browsergame" machen ? Welche Importformate läßt es zu ?


----------



## Spieleguru (23. April 2008)

also zulassen tut es jpg, png und gif wie sonst auch...

uch brauch kleine bilder zum designen... bilder für einzelne gegenstände... wie bei ogame die schiffe etc. 
ich teste mal die genanten programme...

THX schonmal


----------



## Flex (23. April 2008)

Keines der genannten Programme wird die komplette Grafikbibliotheken liefern, wie du sie dir wünschst. Ich sehe deine Vorstellung als ziemlich utopisch an 

Suche dir am besten einen Grafiker, der das als "Sozialprojekt" macht, sich aktiv an einem Browsergame beteiligen möchte oder eben für kleines Geld macht. Das wird dir am ehesten Ergebnisse bringen.


----------



## Spieleguru (23. April 2008)

naja, hast wohl recht,

nur interessier ich mich dafür ja auch... und ich glaub kaum das ein grafiker jeden pixel selbst setzt...


----------

